# Armrest



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

I just ordered the parts for the armrest, cost me approx. 360 bucks ordered everything except 2 metric nuts off vwparts.com. I will post the part numbers I have for the titanium black armrest. If you need another color you will need to go to your VW parts department and get the correct ones for your color 

5c5-864-207-c-83v armrest 
5c5-863-328-c-82v insert 
5c5-864-280-82v trim panel 
5c5-863-301-82v insert 
5c5-864-273 bracket 
5c5-863-513 plate (mounting) 
n-910-145-01 bolt 
n-104-355-08 nut 

I also purchased the parts for the fog lights also for around 650 bucks from estuning, and vwpartscenter.net 

Now just waiting for the parts to come in and I will report on how difficult it is to do both of these projects


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*All parts are being shipped*

They will be here Thursday, hopefully I can post some pics or a video of how to install the Armrest and Foglights.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> They will be here Thursday, hopefully I can post some pics or a video of how to install the Armrest and Foglights.


 Would love to see, because I'm definitely going to do this. Didn't realize how much I'd miss it until I didn't have one anymore lol


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Armrest install*

I installed my armrest this afternoon, it took me about 15 min to install it, It was a pretty straight forward install


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> I installed my armrest this afternoon, it took me about 15 min to install it, It was a pretty straight forward install


 I like! yea I think I'm going to have to do this after a couple of other mods.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*New parts list for Armrest install*

you will need these part numbers for the armrest install, (beware you need to check these numbers for your specific color with your VW dealer) 

5c5.864.207.c.83v Armrest 
5c5.864.273 bracket 
5c5.864.280.82v rear trim panel of armrest 
5c5.863.513 plate 
1 8mm locking nut 
1 10 mm locking nut 

optional part for rubber inner liner is 5c5.863.301.82v you really don't need this because armrest has a fuzzy material liner already 

grand total is 336 dollars before taxes and shipping, 

I bought all my parts from VWpartscenter.net 

Hope this


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*pictures*

sorry, having some issues with uploading pics, (not having much luck)


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> you will need these part numbers for the armrest install, (beware you need to check these numbers for your specific color with your VW dealer)
> 
> 5c5.864.207.c.83v Armrest
> 5c5.864.273 bracket
> ...


 Thanks! This is great! Just gotta get some other stuff done first, but this is definitely on the list.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

jpitzer4 said:


> sorry, having some issues with uploading pics, (not having much luck)


 LOL, yea I just used the link from your pic to get to your flickr account lol


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Pictures*

HOW TO INSTALL ARMREST 

here are the pictures in sequence to install the armrest


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> here are the pictures in sequence to install the armrest


 Whaaa... :what:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> Whaaa... :what:


 right click on the question mark and open the link to my flicker account


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> right click on the question mark and open the link to my flicker account


 Thanks for the clarification JP. A little unclear on the last couple steps, but it looks fairly straight forward. So, the OEM parts required for the upgrade came to about $360? I may need to look into. Thanks.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> Thanks for the clarification JP. A little unclear on the last couple steps, but it looks fairly straight forward. So, the OEM parts required for the upgrade came to about $360? I may need to look into. Thanks.


 Yes, actually I bought my stuff from vwpartscenter.net, had good prices from the places I looked, should be about 336 plus shipping, if you have any question let me know, I will try and clean up the steps a little better. 

I still haven't been able to post pics directly to the forum for some reason, I did as someone told me, and all I get is a question mark, guess I will learn that trick in time. 

JP


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

jpitzer4 said:


> I still haven't been able to post pics directly to the forum for some reason, I did as someone told me, and all I get is a question mark, guess I will learn that trick in time.
> 
> JP


 Getting Flickr photos to display here is tricky. For another member I clicked "Share" above the right corner of a photo, which opens a small window. From here there was a "BBcode" option you could select that displayed code to copy and paste here in a new message. Unfortunately your photos do not have the "BBcode" option, only a link to the image to copy. This link is just that: a link. It will not post the photo in a thread here only link to it in your Flickr account. Check your settings for your photos to allow "BBcode" as a share option. Good luck!


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks to the OP for starting this thread - I just ordered the parts myself. (Thanks also for the link to VW Parts Center - they're a LOT closer to home than my old parts source, and a little cheaper, too.)

I checked first with my local dealer... For beige interiors, the color code is *-SN3* for the armrest an *-PX7* for the trim panel and inserts.

Note that I have Leatherette, not Cloth. (I think the OP's armrest is cloth?) The P/N I have is *5C5-864-207-B*. With the -SN3 color code, the price from VW Parts Center was $204.05.

Can't wait for the parts to get here :beer:


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> Thanks to the OP for starting this thread - I just ordered the parts myself. (Thanks also for the link to VW Parts Center - they're a LOT closer to home than my old parts source, and a little cheaper, too.)
> 
> I checked first with my local dealer... For beige interiors, the color code is *-SN3* for the armrest an *-PX7* for the trim panel and inserts.
> 
> ...


And it won't take you 15 minutes to install it


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

*Armrest done* 

rear
front
open
raised

The 2nd hardest part was getting the correct nuts, 1 to hold the bracket to the floor of the car, the other to hold the armrest to the bracket. I had to bite the bullet on those and get them from the local dealer parts counter, since the P/N's didn't show up with any on-line vendors.

The hardest part was getting the trim piece, especially in beige! Ask 5 different parts retailers about it and you'll get 10 different answers, saying that the part number is wrong or isn't available from any US warehouse and the only place that has any left is in Germany or on Mars and is closed or haunted or invisible or doesn't exist. (Even weirder, you CAN get it in black... for 4x the price.) Bud @ Keffer VW got one for me :beer: it took two weeks but there it is at last.

Other notes relative to the original post:


you don't need 5c5-863-513 (plate - mounting), it's the part already in your car that you remove
you don't need n-910-145-01 (bolt), these are the ones holding down the above plate, so you already have the 2 you need
no fuzzy lining in my armrest for some reason
my armrest already came with the 2 inserts (5c5-863-328-c, 5c5-863-301) pre-installed - oh well, it couldn't hurt to have spares, since these didn't cost too much




Farnsworth said:


> Thanks to the OP for starting this thread - I just ordered the parts myself. (Thanks also for the link to VW Parts Center - they're a LOT closer to home than my old parts source, and a little cheaper, too.)
> 
> I checked first with my local dealer... For beige interiors, the color code is *-SN3* for the armrest an *-PX7* for the trim panel and inserts.
> 
> ...


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

With regard to your not having a fuzzy lining. All I can say is something that was told to me
long ago and may or may not be of interest to you:
'Fuzzy Wuzzy' was a bear........'Fuzzy Wuzzy' had no hair........Was he fuzzy ? If you answer
'yes', then how could this be since he had no hair? If you answer 'no', then why was he 
called 'Fuzzy Wuzzy'? This conundrum may only be answered by 'The Cadenza Man' so I
suggest you seek out his wisdom.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> *Armrest done*
> 
> rear
> front
> ...


The nuts you can buy at any local parts house, one is a 8mm, and the other 10mm.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> *Armrest done*
> 
> rear
> front
> ...


I do believe my second post for the parts indicated what you actually needed, but anyways, looks good, Great Job


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

jpitzer4 said:


> The nuts you can buy at any local parts house, one is a 8mm, and the other 10mm.


And if you want to get them from VW, the P/N's are N10261310 and N10435508. About $1 each.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

OK. Got lucky and found a slightly used one on eBay (perhaps someone here tried to out bid me...). 
Anyway, as mentioned, the install couldn't have been easier... 

jpitzer4's post of install process was a big help. Thanks!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4, 

From the step-by-step photos you provided, it looks like you skipped the install of the 13 MM lock nut on the stud on the fwd end of the bracket (where the red stud is) in step 5.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> jpitzer4,
> 
> From the step-by-step photos you provided, it looks like you skipped the install of the 13 MM lock nut on the stud on the fwd end of the bracket (where the red stud is) in step 5.


 I kinda did it in a hurry, I figured with the parts list they would know you have to install a nut there


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I guess it wasn't 13 mm, just used a 13 mm driver, and the one in the back used a 17 mm driver.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> I guess it wasn't 13 mm, just used a 13 mm driver, and the one in the back used a 17 mm driver.


 Yea the nuts are 8mm and 10mm, I got mine free from work, but can get them cheap from the auto part store


----------



## poraweeves (Oct 10, 2012)

the beet said:


> OK. Got lucky and found a slightly used one on eBay (perhaps someone here tried to out bid me...).
> Anyway, as mentioned, the install couldn't have been easier...
> 
> jpitzer4's post of install process was a big help. Thanks!



the beet,

How could u find the used one on eBay?! I've been finding it for a while. what did you type in search box?


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

poraweeves said:


> the beet,
> 
> How could u find the used one on eBay?! I've been finding it for a while. what did you type in search box?


I would like to see some more install pic's.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

poraweeves said:


> the beet,
> 
> How could u find the used one on eBay?! I've been finding it for a while. what did you type in search box?


I got lucky. I only saved about $100. Otherwise I would have just purchased from VW Parts.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

LEBlackRob said:


> I would like to see some more install pic's.


JPITZER posted all of the pics you should need for the install. Unfortunately, looks like he took them down. 

Took me about 5 mins to install. You will need Torx drivers, and wrenches (I suggest socket). 

PM me and I will step you through the process...


----------



## Derby Herbie (Mar 11, 2012)

I negotiated armrest into my deal. Had to wait couple weeks for it to come in...so glad I've got one now.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

the beet said:


> JPITZER posted all of the pics you should need for the install. Unfortunately, looks like he took them down.
> 
> Took me about 5 mins to install. You will need Torx drivers, and wrenches (I suggest socket).
> 
> PM me and I will step you through the process...


they still should be in the thread, I haven't removed them


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> they still should be in the thread, I haven't removed them


Image links don't work. Says they were deleted or removed...


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

jpitzer4 said:


> they still should be in the thread, I haven't removed them


Yea never saw them please re-post them.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Was the arm rest only available on certain packages? i have a 2012 catalog and it shows it on a leather interior model.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*Try this link see if it works, it worked on the original post*



jpitzer4 said:


> HOW TO INSTALL ARMREST
> 
> here are the pictures in sequence to install the armrest


try this


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Was the arm rest only available on certain packages? i have a 2012 catalog and it shows it on a leather interior model.


Yes. That's why many of us had to install ourselves. I don't recall which packages. I think sunroof was one though...


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks, to me it should have been a standard item, i know we didn't have leather in previous beetles but we have always had the sunroof, pretty sure we always had the arm rest.


----------



## VW 12 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good thread.

I ordered my parts this morning.


----------



## VW 12 (Jan 3, 2013)

i installed my armrest today. it was very, very easy to install. 

this thread was very helpful.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

:beer:


----------



## AirBull (Jan 5, 2013)

Just got my UPS tracking number, $352 total shipped. Hate to spend that on that kind of thing but yeah, it's kind of a must have in my opinion. Great price on the armrest, that's got to be below cost for most suppliers.


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Carbon Steel said:


> Thanks, to me it should have been a standard item, i know we didn't have leather in previous beetles but we have always had the sunroof, pretty sure we always had the arm rest.


The "GL" trim of New Beetles (and Mk-IV Golfs and Jettas, too, IIRC) lacked armrests from the factory.

What do you mean leather? You can get The Beetle's armrest in leatherette, too. Beige, even.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Farnsworth said:


> The "GL" trim of New Beetles (and Mk-IV Golfs and Jettas, too, IIRC) lacked armrests from the factory


You know I found that odd, and disappointing as all the previous "New" Beetles came w/a center armrest. I was so used to it, I had to have it.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

So is this "Plate" Part# 5c5.863.513 required or not? 

One poster said it wasn't but then the OP posted that he had the correct Parts listed in the second updated post?  Just want to be sure I don't order parts that I don't need. 

Also is the OP's Armrest Part Number for the Titan Black Cloth interior? That is what I have and I just want to be sure I am ordering the correct color. 

Thanks again for a quick response. Just got my 2012 Beetle and would like to add the Armrest. 

Great post. Wish the pics would still be up and running.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

You got two inserts listed?? Which one is the rubber one? 

5c5-863-328-c-82v insert or 5c5-863-301-82v insert


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

Farnsworth said:


> The "GL" trim of New Beetles (and Mk-IV Golfs and Jettas, too, IIRC) lacked armrests from the factory.
> 
> What do you mean leather? You can get The Beetle's armrest in leatherette, too. Beige, even.


 Shouldn't the leatherette me much less expensive than the leather? Don't see where visually 
you would note an aprreciable difference.


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

ridgemanron said:


> Shouldn't the leatherette me much less expensive than the leather? Don't see where visually
> you would note an aprreciable difference.


 I don't think the armrest comes in a "True" leather only leatherette and cloth.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> I don't think the armrest comes in a "True" leather only leatherette and cloth.


 Likely, but hard to tell. I believe all come w/the leather steering wheel wrap. also, don't know about the shifter boot...


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> Also is the OP's Armrest Part Number for the Titan Black Cloth interior? That is what I have and I just want to be sure I am ordering the correct color.


 I thought he ordered titanium black, is that the same as titan black? I have a 2012 black turbo I'm looking for an armrest for too. (I also have the titan black cloth interior)


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

LUV2LOL said:


> I thought he ordered titanium black, is that the same as titan black? I have a 2012 black turbo I'm looking for an armrest for too. (I also have the titan black cloth interior)


 I don't think there is a "Titanium Black" Pretty sure he meant "Titan Black" interior.


----------



## ridgemanron (Sep 27, 2011)

I remember a rule about caring for leather vs vinyl (leatherette). You can use products intended 
for leather on vinyl or leather but should never use vinyl products on leather. It will cause the 
leather to dry out and get a faded look quite quickly. Better find out what your armrest is made 
of....and if it's part leather, use only leather products on it to be safe.


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> I don't think there is a "Titanium Black" Pretty sure he meant "Titan Black" interior.


 Awesome! I have my dealer double checking but have not heard back from them. May go ahead and order. TY so much!


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

LUV2LOL said:


> Awesome! I have my dealer double checking but have not heard back from them. May go ahead and order. TY so much!


 Here is the cheapest place where I found all the parts: 

http://www.vwpartscenter.net/Shoppingcart/index.cfm?siteid=215911


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

IndyTTom said:


> Here is the cheapest place where I found all the parts:
> 
> http://www.vwpartscenter.net/Shoppingcart/index.cfm?siteid=215911


 A beetle high five to you! Thanks


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

So... is there any reason why leatherette is actually cheaper than cloth version??


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

mumu said:


> So... is there any reason why leatherette is actually cheaper than cloth version??


Well, in my opinion the cloth armrest looks better and is of higher quality than the leatherette. I would get the one that matches your car interior.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

IndyTTom said:


> Well, in my opinion the cloth armrest looks better and is of higher quality than the leatherette. I would get the one that matches your car interior.


I strongly disagree. Typically, I am the type that does not like imitation-type materials (i.e. vinyl for leather, imitation wood finish/veneer, etc.) but in this case the leatherette is of the highest quality, and far superior to any found in vehicles by other manufacturers. Plus it matches the rest of my interior. The only thing I do not like is that it can tend to get hot during the Summer months, but no big deal. The fabric in this case is just meh! IMHO. :laugh:


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> I strongly disagree. Typically, I am the type that does not like imitation-type materials (i.e. vinyl for leather, imitation wood finish/veneer, etc.) but in this case the leatherette is of the highest quality, and far superior to any found in vehicles by other manufacturers. Plus it matches the rest of my interior. The only thing I do not like is that it can tend to get hot during the Summer months, but no big deal. The fabric in this case is just meh! IMHO. :laugh:


There are times with this 'very that I want those cloth seats back!


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Chrisho said:


> There are times with this 'very that I want those cloth seats back!


Yes. When the New Beetle was first introduced in '98 they came with some very high-grade cloth seats. When the '06 models came out, the only choices were Leather and Leatherette. I did not want leather at the time for 2 reasons; it was my daily driver and occasionally my young kids, etc. would be in it (and possibly kid car seats) and I believe the leather choice only came with a package that I couldn't justify.

...and now it seems odd that the fabric choice only comes with certain packages. The fabric (IMHO) isn't even as nice as it was in '98... but we further digress from the topic.


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

Hi, I know this is an old thread, but since it also has the installation instructions figured it was best to post here.

My dealer came back with a part number for me (5c5-864-207-E-83v - black cloth) but two choices show. 

The only difference I can see is one says 
"Armrest assy CONSOLE COMPONENTS, cloth, black, from 2/12" 
and the other says 
"Armrest assy CONSOLE COMPONENTS, cloth, black, to 1/12" 

They're both $420 ($470 through dealer) and both are Item 18 on the parts diagram, can;t see any visual differences. 

Does anyone have any ideas on which is correct for a base model 2012 black turbo beetle?


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

I saw these two on vwpartscenter too. I was thinking that they were separated by date. mfg date from 2/12 will be the first line and mfg date up to 1/12 will be the second one. Just my thought.

I am still thinking about the cloth vs leatherette. I do like the cloth on my seat, but seems like leatherette is more durable as an armrest, since I lean on it.

Please comment whoever has armrest. thx



LUV2LOL said:


> Hi, I know this is an old thread, but since it also has the installation instructions figured it was best to post here.
> 
> My dealer came back with a part number for me (5c5-864-207-E-83v - black cloth) but two choices show.
> 
> ...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

mumu said:


> I saw these two on vwpartscenter too. I was thinking that they were separated by date. mfg date from 2/12 will be the first line and mfg date up to 1/12 will be the second one. Just my thought.
> 
> I am still thinking about the cloth vs leatherette. I do like the cloth on my seat, but seems like leatherette is more durable as an armrest, since I lean on it.
> 
> Please comment whoever has armrest. thx


I think you will be most satisfied if you purchase the armrest to match your remaining upholstery. It may appear a little odd should it not match. The two aren't even close. I have the leatherette, but I assume that the fabric one is actually more comfortable. 

Like you stated, I suggest one compare the date of manufacture (should be in the driver's side door jam) to be sure to get the correct armrest. Though there may not likely be a difference.


----------



## vdubjettaman (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm supposedly getting an armrest from a S/S/N Beetle that is being parted out = leather unit. It will be installed in my base '12 Turbo model with Titan Black cloth. Hoping it won't look odd. I do have plans down the road for some interior work, but I had to jump on the armrest since it was a good deal as well as I miss having one.


----------



## LUV2LOL (Apr 27, 2013)

the beet said:


> Like you stated, I suggest one compare the date of manufacture (should be in the driver's side door jam) to be sure to get the correct armrest. Though there may not likely be a difference.


Thanks guys! Mine was born 2/12


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

vdubjettaman said:


> I'm supposedly getting an armrest from a S/S/N Beetle that is being parted out = leather unit. It will be installed in my base '12 Turbo model with Titan Black cloth. Hoping it won't look odd. I do have plans down the road for some interior work, but I had to jump on the armrest since it was a good deal as well as I miss having one.


Was looking closer at my set-up. Since the leatherette one is of similar finish (cow-grain texture) it may look fine due to the similar texture finish on the center console, etc.


----------



## mumu (Dec 13, 2012)

Do you mind post a pic of inside of the armrest?
thx



the beet said:


> I think you will be most satisfied if you purchase the armrest to match your remaining upholstery. It may appear a little odd should it not match. The two aren't even close. I have the leatherette, but I assume that the fabric one is actually more comfortable.
> 
> Like you stated, I suggest one compare the date of manufacture (should be in the driver's side door jam) to be sure to get the correct armrest. Though there may not likely be a difference.


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

*armrest*



mumu said:


> Do you mind post a pic of inside of the armrest?
> thx


If you look thru the earlier posts, I posted pics of the install, and what mine looks like inside


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

Too bad that there doesn't appear to be a comparable and much lower cost aftermarket armrest


----------



## IndyTTom (Oct 23, 2007)

joe13472000 said:


> Too bad that there doesn't appear to be a comparable and much lower cost aftermarket armrest


 I am sure there will be in time but for now VW is pretty much the only option unless you want to rig up something on your own with a generic armrest but then it's going to look pretty crappy. 
I say if you want an armrest and want to make it look factory there is no alternative than OEM VW.


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Good to know


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks...I just ordered the works for my own bug from the same place, you BOM and pictures were a big help!!!!




jpitzer4 said:


> you will need these part numbers for the armrest install, (beware you need to check these numbers for your specific color with your VW dealer)
> 
> 5c5.864.207.c.83v Armrest
> 5c5.864.273 bracket
> ...


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Westhigh76 said:


> Thanks...I just ordered the works for my own bug from the same place, you BOM and pictures were a big help!!!!


your welcome


----------



## jfhubbell (Sep 9, 2013)

Just picked up a red 2013 Beetle Convertible 2.5 at a great end-of-year price. Really miss the armrest. Dealer quoted $1000+ (parts & labor) :screwy: I couldn't find anything on ebay so I went the salvage route using http://www.car-part.com/ (looking for a 2012-2013 Beetle "console"). I found a tan one for $125.00 + $40 shipping that included the entire center console with all the armrest parts. It happened to be out of a zero-miles car used for crash testing so no wear or damage. Using the installation instructions from this thread should result in a new armrest at $165.00 all in . As of today I know that these guys (http://mandmautosalvage.com/) have another tan console / armrest out of another crash test car for $125.00. Thanks to everyone for all the great information :wave:


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jfhubbell said:


> Just picked up a red 2013 Beetle Convertible 2.5 at a great end-of-year price. Really miss the armrest. Dealer quoted $1000+ (parts & labor) :screwy: I couldn't find anything on ebay so I went the salvage route using http://www.car-part.com/ (looking for a 2012-2013 Beetle "console"). I found a tan one for $125.00 + $40 shipping that included the entire center console with all the armrest parts. It happened to be out of a zero-miles car used for crash testing so no wear or damage. Using the installation instructions from this thread should result in a new armrest at $165.00 all in . As of today I know that these guys (http://mandmautosalvage.com/) have another tan console / armrest out of another crash test car for $125.00. Thanks to everyone for all the great information :wave:


Wow. Pretty lame that a vehicle used specifically for testing even had an armrest option. 

Good for you!!!


----------



## Westhigh76 (Sep 6, 2013)

*Update...*

My armrest came today and there was nothing to assembling it thanks to the instructions on flicker, I did it while fixing a spaghetti dinner. The vwpartscenter sent the wrong 8 and 10mm nuts so I had to run down to Ace and pick them up...make sure you get self locking with standard pitch...When I bought the car (2012) I just assumed the Bugs didn't come with an armrest and figured I wouldn't miss them...then I saw models with them and all of a sudden I had to have it...I also discovered by accident that the armrest is adjustable up and down, a nice feature my last two Fords didn't have...btw mine DID have the fuzzy interior...


----------



## Mdanner423 (Jul 20, 2012)

I have a 2012 red beetle with black leatherette, does anybody know the part # for the armrest in black leatherette. I see someone posted for leatherette but with my luck I'll order it and it'll be Beige.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

Mdanner423 said:


> I have a 2012 red beetle with black leatherette, does anybody know the part # for the armrest in black leatherette. I see someone posted for leatherette but with my luck I'll order it and it'll be Beige.


if you give that part number to the dealer it will ask them for a color code on it


----------



## jpitzer4 (Jul 18, 2012)

Mdanner423 said:


> I have a 2012 red beetle with black leatherette, does anybody know the part # for the armrest in black leatherette. I see someone posted for leatherette but with my luck I'll order it and it'll be Beige.


 5C5864207B SL1 titanium black, I pulled the part number off www.partscats.com, they have ETKA online, but I would check that part number with your VW dealer before ordering


----------

